# NREMT Practical Exam Locations in MA



## mdc92 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a testing site in MA (preferably the Boston area) to take the NREMT psychomotor BLS exam. Does anyone know where I could find one?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 17, 2015)

Contact your EMT course instructor, if you took your course in MA. They can give you a list of upcoming exams, and need to sign a form for you to take to the exam. If you did not take your course in MA, you cannot take the psychomotor exam in MA.


----------



## Fleury14 (Sep 17, 2015)

I took mine right in downtown crossing


----------



## medicdan (Sep 18, 2015)

Fleury14 said:


> I took mine right in downtown crossing


Your cognitive (written/computer) or psychomotor (practical?)


----------



## Fleury14 (Sep 18, 2015)

The computer Test. I didn't even know there was a NREMT practical. Is this something that's started in the past 2 years?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 18, 2015)

The COGNITIVE (knowledge/written/computer) exam is taken at a Pearson Vue Testing center. In order to locate the centers and register, you must follow the instructions on your Authorization to Test (ATT), from National Registry of EMTs. 

I'm going to presume you have completed a state approved EMT course, and completed the state psychomotor (PRACTICAL) examination. You should have created an account on nremt.org and an "initial entry application". 

If you have completed the above, simply log in to nremt.org, click on "Check Initial Entry App Status", and review the ATT for further instructions. For a complete list (map) of Pearson Vue Testing centers, see https://www7.pearsonvue.com/testtaker/registration/SelectTestCenterProximity/NREMT/3728073


----------

